# How does size effect accuracy in terms of ammo



## Slingshoot3204 (10 mo ago)

Hi, I was just curious as to how ammo size effects accuracy. With a 1/4 inch steel ball I can usually hit a bullseye from about 10-12 feet away, but when I started messing around with 3/8 steel I started getting a lot more frame hits and my hits started hitting straight up. With some experimentation, if I pulled a lot farther past my normal anchor point I could pull off good shots, but they would consistently shoot upwards. For reference I’m shooting the simpleshot sparrow, with the bands that it came with it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi can I ask why your shooting at 3m .just curious like as I never shoot any closer than 10m unless needed when hunting like 🎯👊👍


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Slingshoot3204 said:


> Hi, I was just curious as to how ammo size effects accuracy. With a 1/4 inch steel ball I can usually hit a bullseye from about 10-12 feet away, but when I started messing around with 3/8 steel I started getting a lot more frame hits and my hits started hitting straight up. With some experimentation, if I pulled a lot farther past my normal anchor point I could pull off good shots, but they would consistently shoot upwards. For reference I’m shooting the simpleshot sparrow, with the bands that it came with it. Thanks in advance!


Do you hold with forks pointing up or sideways? I'm guessing that you are tweaking the pouch with the larger ammo. Smaller ammo slides through your fingers easier. With large ammo you can accidentally create that speed bump by tweaking (bending) the pouch sideways. The ammo jumps over the pinching finger and flies up or sideways (depending on how you hold frame). Frame hits can happen when you tweak. 

You can get great accuracy with 3/8" steel. Bill Hays has made some incredible shots with even larger ammo. The Chinese often compete with 1/4" and 7mm so we know that size works well too. The problem with large ammo happens when you are shooting slow speeds at long distances and trying to almost drop the ball onto the target at a steep angle. It's possible but creates extra challenge that you might not want.


----------



## Slingshoot3204 (10 mo ago)

Booral121 said:


> Hi can I ask why your shooting at 3m .just curious like as I never shoot any closer than 10m unless needed when hunting like 🎯👊👍


I was just trying to tune in my accuracy from short range, I have a little catchbox with about an inch circle of a bullseye.


----------



## Slingshoot3204 (10 mo ago)

Northerner said:


> Do you hold with forks pointing up or sideways? I'm guessing that you are tweaking the pouch with the larger ammo. Smaller ammo slides through your fingers easier. With large ammo you can accidentally create that speed bump by tweaking (bending) the pouch sideways. The ammo jumps over the pinching finger and flies up or sideways (depending on how you hold frame). Frame hits can happen when you tweak.
> 
> You can get great accuracy with 3/8" steel. Bill Hays has made some incredible shots with even larger ammo. The Chinese often compete with 1/4" and 7mm so we know that size works well too. The problem with large ammo happens when you are shooting slow speeds at long distances and trying to almost drop the ball onto the target at a steep angle. It's possible but creates extra challenge that you might not want.


I shoot sideways, and I noticed whenever I concentrated on the release I got good hits, I think I just have to get used to releasing smoother and trying not to release aggressively or tweak the pouch


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Slingshoot3204 said:


> I was just trying to tune in my accuracy from short range, I have a little catchbox with about an inch circle of a bullseye.



There is nothing wrong with practicing very close. That's called "_form shooting_". You are mainly focusing on your shooting sequence and form rather than the target. This gets rid of the target pressure and let's us work on our draw, anchor, release, and follow-through.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Slingshoot3204 said:


> I was just trying to tune in my accuracy from short range, I have a little catchbox with about an inch circle of a bullseye.


Hi bud thanks for replying👊🎯
The reason I was asking is 10m is the standard distance for all factors to work in. ie anchor, reference point line of sight target 🎯👍 like as soon as I get any closer than 9-10m from my target I have to start aiming below my target to hit it (pics just a example) also if I'm shooting downwards below waist level I have to apply the same principles .I have shot with a couple of people who these rules don't apply to like but I would say 80% of people I've come across these rules do apply to this is why I always tell everyone to practice at 10 metres cause that's where all the factors work best and it's just down to the shooter then to dial in 🎯👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Slingshoot3204 (10 mo ago)

Booral121 said:


> Hi bud thanks for replying👊🎯
> The reason I was asking is 10m is the standard distance for all factors to work in. ie anchor, reference point line of sight target 🎯👍 like as soon as I get any closer than 9-10m from my target I have to start aiming below my target to hit it (pics just a example) also if I'm shooting downwards below waist level I have to apply the same principles .I have shot with a couple of people who these rules don't apply to like but I would say 80% of people I've come across these rules do apply to this is why I always tell everyone to practice at 10 metres cause that's where all the factors work best and it's just down to the shooter then to dial in 🎯👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


Thanks, I appreciate you asking, and I do plan on moving the distance up later once I’m more confident in my abilities, I was practicing at 6 m and was decently accurate but I just wanted to hone in my reference point


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Slingshoot3204 said:


> Thanks, I appreciate you asking, and I do plan on moving the distance up later once I’m more confident in my abilities, I was practicing at 6 m and was decently accurate but I just wanted to hone in my reference point


Na it's cool keep at it accuracy kills above anything both targets and bunny's 🤣👊🎯👍


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

You have to match bands to ammo.
If those bands were working well with 1/4" it's not surprising that they don't like 3/8"
I have different bands for 6mm airsoft (plastic), 3/8" clay, 3/8" steel and 1/2" lead - play around with band widths and see what works for you, but remember heavier ammo needs heavier bands.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Shooting that close is pretty hard to start with go with what booral says and up the bands a little


----------



## Slingshoot3204 (10 mo ago)

bingo said:


> Shooting that close is pretty hard to start with go with what booral says and up the bands a little


I did some research, and the bands I’m using are rated for 3/8. After some practice I’ve figured out that the issue was that my bands were a bit too long. I need to draw back very far for accurate shots, and also focus on my release.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I made the following video for cases such as yours... pay close attention to elbow angle and pouch hold as discussed and shown:


----------

